# Arvigo uterine massage



## Danni

hi Ladies 
anyone used this massage for bloodflow problems? I had 2 c/sections in less than 2yrs apart and had developed scartissue in my uterus there after. I had a BFN in June 2009, then had scarring diagnosed and it was removed but  a chemical pregnancy  in December. i had then poor uterine bloodflow diagnosed when I had a doppler done 10 days ago.  Im seeing a practitioner in this massage next Wednesday, she seems very experienced, just wonder if anyone had this massage done? Im also having weekly acupuncture . my FET is next month, fingerscrossed!
Danni


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I'd be interested to see how this is, please feedback and good luck
L x


----------



## guccimama

Sorry not heard of this...let us know how you go on?
Guccimama


----------



## aimees

Hi ladies, 
Just wondering if anyone has heard of this/tried this? 
I'm getting ready for IVF and this sounds like it increases blood flow to the uterus. 
Any thoughts/comments would be appreciated. 
Aimee x


----------

